# Bike rides from our week-long trip



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

We rented a cottage in the town of Oban which is where the major ferry terminal to the islands is.  Perfect location.  I can't really complain about the weather we had as we only had two or three short episodes of light drizzle, a good amount of sun but more of cloud.  Temps were mild and hit about 22C one day.  We both got a wee bit sunburned as on cloudy days we usually forget the sunscreen. 

We cycled every day from Saturday through Wednesday, and Weds. on the way back hubby got a flat and we didn't fix it.  So Thursday we went to an island and walked instead.  Friday was just the ferry then bus ride to the town of Tobermory.  A great week. Total miles on the bikes Sat. 7, Sun. 39, Mon. 34, Tues. 46, Weds. 35.

Tons more photos here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157654454486392/

Isle of Seil



The 'Bridge over the Atlantic' on Seil


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Ardchattan Priory from the 14th century






For our Australian friends - we happened to see a sign for the Macquarie mausoleum while riding down a remote country road on the Isle of Mull


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Orchid



From a bridge going over the Port Appin on our way to the Isle of Lismore



Castle Stalker near Port Appin



Traditional cottage which is now a heritage centre on the Isle of Lismore


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Isle of Lismore



Dry all day but these clouds appeared as we waited for the ferry from Lismore back to Oban - we got pouring rain on the ferry which stopped before we docked.



Looks like a holiday cottage/pod



Sunset from the ferry from Tiree back to Oban


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Lighthouse near Lismore as seen from the ferry



Tobermory on Mull



Lighthouse near Tobermory - long hike on muddy trail to see it (took this one with my phone and very pleased with the colour!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Very pretty Annie... I know the picture very well of Tobermory front and the pastel houses.. Good backlit shot of the lighthouse..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Holly.  I was cursing myself a few times for not bringing my long lens!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful shots of the lovely countryside, very green and lush.  Thanks for sharing, AS.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow! Great pictures!  Not many people about.   I especially liked the Castle Stalker and the Lismore Lighthouse pictures! Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome photos Ameriscot, love 'em!  Thanks for posting, they make me feel so good!


----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2015)

This is sooo interesting and your photos are amazing!! I want to go on a week long bike ride! What kind of bike did you have?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks, guys!  There were a lot of people in Tobermory with the coloured buildings, but otherwise quiet.  

Lara, we have Kalkhoff German electric bikes.  They are pedal-assisted so it is still work to go up hills but MUCH easier.  So really long rides are a pleasure.  Our longest ride in one day so far is 52 miles.


----------



## Pam (Jul 6, 2015)

Lovely photos, recognised the coloured houses in Tobermory from the children's tv programme, Balamory!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

A couple more pics...  (this new bike of mine was worth every penny!!)

Oban Harbour from our favourite pub






This is on the Isle of Seil where we've been many times.  The inn - Tigh an Truish - means House of Trousers.  Husband and I spent one night here on our honeymoon.  

From their website:  http://www.tigh-an-truish.co.uk/index.html

Tigh an Truish means 'house of the trousers' and comes from the period after the 1745 Jacobite rebellion when kilts were banned. Islanders heading for the mainland (then without the benefit of the bridge) are supposed to have stopped here to swap their kilts for trousers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

Awwww lovely..Oban harbour, it must be 0ver 40 years since I last saw it in the flesh


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Pam said:


> Lovely photos, recognised the coloured houses in Tobermory from the children's tv programme, Balamory!



Aye!  We saw many people with young kids and I think they wanted to see 'Balamory'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Awwww lovely..Oban harbour, it must be 0ver 40 years since I last saw it in the flesh



Which of the islands have you sailed to from Oban?  We are there often as we go to visit Ugandan daughter on Iona.


----------



## Lara (Jul 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, guys!  There were a lot of people in Tobermory with the coloured buildings, but otherwise quiet.
> 
> Lara, we have Kalkhoff German electric bikes.  They are pedal-assisted so it is still work to go up hills but MUCH easier.  So really long rides are a pleasure.  Our longest ride in one day so far is 52 miles.


Thank you for this info! I was just reading up on this type of bike a few weeks ago and thought what a great invention it is. You still get the exercise but cover more distance so the effort is that much more rewarding. I'm seriously considering getting one so thanks for the confirmation. I just have to make sure it's not too heavy to lift into my SUV by myself (and make sure it fits). There may be times I go solo. A bike rack might be easier for me.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you, Annie, for sharing your trip, lovely and peaceful countryside.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Lara said:


> Thank you for this info! I was just reading up on this type of bike a few weeks ago and thought what a great invention it is. You still get the exercise but cover more distance so the effort is that much more rewarding. I'm seriously considering getting one so thanks for the confirmation. I just have to make sure it's not too heavy to lift into my SUV by myself (and make sure it fits). There may be times I go solo. A bike rack might be easier for me.



There are several kinds of electric bike.  This one will go 70 - 120 miles on single charge.  70 miles if on a very hilly route.  The bike is heavy - 20kg.  We can't put both bikes on the bike rack as they are too heavy, so we've removed the back seats in our car and just put them inside standing up with front tire turned.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Thank you, Annie, for sharing your trip, lovely and peaceful countryside.



You're welcome!  It is such a pleasure to ride in the beautiful scenery here.  It's like freedom.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 6, 2015)

All beautiful shots, Annie.  What fun!  I'm interested in the close-up of the orchid.  Was it growing wild?  Amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> All beautiful shots, Annie.  What fun!  I'm interested in the close-up of the orchid.  Was it growing wild?  Amazing!



Thanks!  Yes, that orchid was growing wild in a field of wildflowers (machir).


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

I think I received my bike the first week of June.  Couldn't ride it much due to weather and to a 4 day trip out of town.  So I've been riding it about a month.  Last week my odometer hit 400 miles.


----------

